# The Mighty Odin's first outdoor habitat/playpen



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2015)

Obviously it needs a lot more in the way of square footage and plantings and such before he makes it a full-time summer home, but we are quite a ways off from that yet. Not only because of his age and size (He is just shy of a year old and still under 200 grams.) but because we are still a few weeks off from safe planting season here.
It is currently only about 45 square feet but we have plenty of room for expansion. The area is on the north side of a large maple so it has morning and afternoon dappled shade with direct sun after about 2PM. The burrow opening is facing east so the sun will be on the paver and not shining into the burrow. I seeded the dirt around the paver with radish, two types of dandelion and a variety of grass and clovers.


We started off with a burrow, covered by a large paver, @1x2ft with some coarse gravel mixed into the dirt for additional drainage, which he immediately surveyed and signed off on.







The tilled up area on the other side of the tree has all been seeded with clover mix and fresh grass seed. It will all be his domain also




I have a lilac bush in another area of the yard which is freely suckering all into the lawn, so I dug up a few of them and added one to each side of the burrow.




And a couple more behind his little pool.



He started to check them out....



But was distracted by a dandelion he missed on patrol earlier.




I am king of all I survey!!!!!!




I AM THE MIGHTY ODIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W (May 3, 2015)

He is lovely and obviously going out enjoy being out there!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> He is lovely and obviously going out enjoy being out there!


Thank you, we sure think so!
And yes, so far he seems very pleased, I can't wait to expand it and get it really planted!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2015)




----------



## teresaf (May 3, 2015)

I love it! Now this isn't criticism considering i'm using a baby pool this summer, but i wonder what would happen if he fell off the roof of his den into it? I think he would land upside down...Is there a way you can create a rail? Everything else looks so good even to me(nit-picker). I especially love how everything is sunk into the ground erasing and flipping hazards(and to allow easy mowing?).


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2015)

teresaf said:


> I love it! Now this isn't criticism considering i'm using a baby pool this summer, but i wonder what would happen if he fell off the roof of his den into it? .


Hm. I hadn't thought of that, but I don't know how likely it would be for him. He has a raised area and a ramp in his indoor habitat and he is very cautious when he is near the edges and has never even come close to falling off, but it is something I will watch for. This summer we will always be out there with him because he is still such a little guy and hawks and eagles cannot be trusted!


----------



## teresaf (May 3, 2015)

Yep, I wasn't going to mention that. I thought i was being critical enough. LOL especially since you did such a fantqastic job on it.


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2015)

teresaf said:


> Yep, I wasn't going to mention that. I thought i was being critical enough. LOL especially since you did such a fantqastic job on it.


I have a very thick skin (some say a bit too thick) so criticism, even when harsh, is never taken personally by me. I am here for feedback, so anything you see, lay it on me!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2015)

Oh, and maybe I should expound on the choice of location being under a tree. The shade was only half of the reason (the yard has southern exposure and it can get pretty harsh back there) Large predatory birds generally need a more open area to do their swooping and snatching. Having the playpen under the tree not only affords a less conspicuous area to be seen from above, but it will also impede a raptors dive space. In addition, there is a six foot fence, only chain link, but it will also aid in deterring them. The larger the bird the more space they need, this area will make it a lot more awkward for them (though not impossible) until Odin is large enough to not be carried off.


----------



## teresaf (May 3, 2015)

Sounds like you thought of everything. When I get to my new home next year I will keep in mind your info.


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2015)

teresaf said:


> Sounds like you thought of everything. When I get to my new home next year I will keep in mind your info.


I do get a lot of crap from people for over-thinking things.


----------



## teresaf (May 3, 2015)

Yeah, as much as I for worrying things to death...LOL


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2015)

teresaf said:


> Yeah, as much as I for worrying things to death...LOL


They feed off of each other! I worry, so I think, and study, and think some more. Then I worry about that!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2015)

Round two in the playpen!
He patroled the edge of the paver very cautiously and thoroughly before venturing into the burrow and exiting pleased.
I know it's too early for many plants here, but I took a gamble and planted a rose mallow, a mini rose bush and a strawberry plant just outside of the enclosure to give them time to *hopefully* get established before we expand around them.


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2015)

I think it is fair to say that the playpen is a success! My son stayed out with him until it started to get overcast and almost dark (storms-a-comin) and when it felt like night Odin went into his new burrow and promptly fell asleep. The boy had to dig him out to bring him in for his after-digging-in-the-dirt bath.


----------



## Oxalis (May 3, 2015)

I really like how you used a paver for a hide roof. Great idea! I think I may try this too! Thanks!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> I really like how you used a paver for a hide roof. Great idea! I think I may try this too! Thanks!!


Thanks! It wasn't the original plan, but while we were roaming around the home improvement store, we saw these "giant" pavers and it was just too perfect for his current size.
We will still have to go with a fairly large above ground structure eventually (sulcata), but this will work beautifully this summer.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 3, 2015)

I really like your burrow! So creative!


----------



## Oxalis (May 4, 2015)

I like how you referred to the enclosure as "playpen." This is definitely how mine is turning out too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 4, 2015)

A rather wonderful enclosure for the splendid Mighty Odin.
Be careful though; Acer, the maple has leaves high in sugar which should be picked up if they land in the enclosure. A little is ok but -
As the leaves dry out they become more toxic and can be dangerous. Red maple s pretty dangerous anyway.
Regarding radish, the root is too high in glusinolates and carbohydrates, though the leaves are ok in moderation, they too contain glusinolates which muck up thyroid function and can lead to liver and kidney damage.
Strawberry contains tannins and older leaves become poisonous, young leaves ok in moderation.
Sorry, but you did say criticism was ok!
I do think it's a lovely place to look at and Odin is beautiful.


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A rather wonderful enclosure for the splendid Mighty Odin.
> Be careful though; Acer, the maple has leaves high in sugar which should be picked up if they land in the enclosure. A little is ok but -
> As the leaves dry out they become more toxic and can be dangerous. Red maple s pretty dangerous anyway.
> Regarding radish, the root is too high in glusinolates and carbohydrates, though the leaves are ok in moderation, they too contain glusinolates which muck up thyroid function and can lead to liver and kidney damage.
> ...


It sure is! Bring it on!
I read about the maples and it is something I will be watching for. If I had another large shade tree in the yard I would prefer to move the playpen, but for now I am working with what i've got.
I chose the radish mainly because it is so quick to sprout, also the fresh sprouts are one of his favorites! I have never seen him let one get large enough to grow a root, he always munches them down to a nub as soon as they get a leaf or two, (sometimes sooner!) and I always make sure that, percentage-wise, they are minimal. Like 5 seeds for every 50 grass, clover etc. I do the same with spinach and chard on occasion
I was on the fence about the addition of the strawberry plant, but I figured one plant among all the other plants that will be going in would be okay.


> I do think it's a lovely place to look at and Odin is beautiful.


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 4, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> It sure is! Bring it on!
> I read about the maples and it is something I will be watching for. If I had another large shade tree in the yard I would prefer to move the playpen, but for now I am working with what i've got.
> I chose the radish mainly because it is so quick to sprout, also the fresh sprouts are one of his favorites! I have never seen him let one get large enough to grow a root, he always munches them down to a nub as soon as they get a leaf or two, (sometimes sooner!) and I always make sure that, percentage-wise, they are minimal. Like 5 seeds for every 50 grass, clover etc. I do the same with spinach and chard on occasion
> I was on the fence about the addition of the strawberry plant, but I figured one plant among all the other plants that will be going in would be okay.
> ...


Good, you seem to know what you're doing, have it all under control.
Just thought I'd mention it.
The nice mixed diet is good.


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, you seem to know what you're doing, have it all under control.
> Just thought I'd mention it.
> The nice mixed diet is good.


I don't know about that, but i'm trying! 
I currently have at least 15-20 types of seeds; grasses, dandelions, clovers and a handful of veggies that I mix up to keep it interesting, along with all the plants. I have been a busy indoor gardener this year!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 4, 2015)

Took Odin out to the playpen for a bit and he had a blast roaming around and munching dandelions....







Until he found a piece of dried bird poop which he of course immediately bit into, so I took it away and he gave me this look:




And promptly walked over into his burrow to sulk.




Such a grump!


----------



## Oxalis (May 4, 2015)

Adorable pictures!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 13, 2015)

We have had a miserable rainy cold snap for the last week or so, so Odin hasn't been outside. Today was not only pretty nice, but I got off work early and had a chance to do some of the planting I have been waiting to do!
Added a couple of hostas in the enclosure, and behind and partially around it added a few raspberry bush seedlings and seeds for pumpkin, squash, cucumber, watermelon, kale and arugula. Waiting on a big bag of clover seed to fill in all around those when they start coming up, which should be here tomorrow. I was plesed to see that the plants I got in before are still holding strong! I also picked up a couple more edging pieces to expand around the new seedlings when they are big enough to handle his stompy biting patrol!
He was so happy that we had so many new dandelion flowers since the last time he was out. He polished off at least half of them. And every time he came across a radish seedling it was chomped. Going to have to sprinkle a few more!


----------



## DawnH (May 13, 2015)

He is SO precious!! I wish you (and your green thumb!) would adopt me!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 14, 2015)

You clearly adore your little Odin.
And who can blame you?
He's a lovely little tortoise.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oxalis (May 14, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> We have had a miserable rainy cold snap for the last week or so, so Odin hasn't been outside. Today was not only pretty nice, but I got off work early and had a chance to do some of the planting I have been waiting to do!


 Aren't those just the best days, getting to spend time outdoors with the tortoise and do some gardening? 

I think my Russian only ate a bit of hosta once but never tried it again. We had have some rainy and colder days recently as well so I'm super excited for Saturday when I can get my plants in and take my little Stevie outside too! I'm amazed your garden is already looking livelier than mine since you're in zone 4 and I'm in 6. You must have quite the green thumb!!  Are you planning on getting some flowers too? Absolutely adorable photos!!! Odin looks so happy and excited!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 14, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Aren't those just the best days, getting to spend time outdoors with the tortoise and do some gardening?


Heck yes, they are! Unfortunately today is not one of those days. Miserable and rainy AGAIN.



> Are you planning on getting some flowers too? Absolutely adorable photos!!! Odin looks so happy and excited!


I sure am! I already have one mini rose bush out there, and I have another yet to plant plus I have zinnias, petunias, geraniums, grape vines, hibiscus and several herbs and grasses that I have yet to plant or wait to sprout. My dining room has been packed with planting trays for months, and now my deck is being overrun because I started more out there! I am absolutely giddy waiting for a good day to get it all done! I hate this picking away a little at a time.

And the pic of him smiling, that's the look he gets every time he plucks a barely there radish seedling.


----------



## Momof4 (May 14, 2015)

Odin, is so handsome!!!!


----------



## DawnH (May 14, 2015)

I spend a ton of time thinking about Tuleo's (Sulcata) big oasis we will be creating when we move (we are moving out of state, no idea where yet) and have wondered about building a wood shed type structure with greenhouse attached. I wonder how this would work if you were in a cold environment? We might move to Colorado and I don't know if that would be a good call or not. That way (in theory) Tuleo could sun when it was warmer and I could grow his goodness in it as well...


Hmmmmm....


----------



## Oxalis (May 14, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> I sure am! I already have one mini rose bush out there, and I have another yet to plant plus I have zinnias, petunias, geraniums, grape vines, hibiscus and several herbs and grasses that I have yet to plant or wait to sprout. My dining room has been packed with planting trays for months, and now my deck is being overrun because I started more out there! I am absolutely giddy waiting for a good day to get it all done! I hate this picking away a little at a time.


Very cool! That's what I should have done -- grown them inside before moving them out to the garden. Oh well, only one more day and a half till I get my little plugs!


----------



## Oxalis (May 14, 2015)

DawnH said:


> I spend a ton of time thinking about Tuleo's (Sulcata) big oasis we will be creating when we move (we are moving out of state, no idea where yet) and have wondered about building a wood shed type structure with greenhouse attached. I wonder how this would work if you were in a cold environment? We might move to Colorado and I don't know if that would be a good call or not. That way (in theory) Tuleo could sun when it was warmer and I could grow his goodness in it as well... Hmmmmm....


 You may be the first one to experiment, and then other tortoise owners who move to Colorado will have your hard work to help them along!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 15, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Very cool! That's what I should have done -- grown them inside before moving them out to the garden. Oh well, only one more day and a half till I get my little plugs!



I may have went a little overboard, but in the end I think I will be glad I did.....I hope. 



DawnH said:


> I spend a ton of time thinking about Tuleo's (Sulcata) big oasis we will be creating when we move (we are moving out of state, no idea where yet) and have wondered about building a wood shed type structure with greenhouse attached.



We have been thinking along the same line, but I don't know if we will go that route at our house simply because I don't know how long Odin and my son will be living with us. Heck, he and the boy may move out before Odin is even old enough to be outside the majority of the year (he graduates HS next month) On the other hand, I would really LOVE a greenhouse......Hmmm indeed......


----------



## Momof4 (May 15, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> I may have went a little overboard, but in the end I think I will be glad I did.....I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been thinking along the same line, but I don't know if we will go that route at our house simply because I don't know how long Odin and my son will be living with us. Heck, he and the boy may move out before Odin is even old enough to be outside the majority of the year (he graduates HS next month) On the other hand, I would really LOVE a greenhouse......Hmmm indeed......



I think you should hold Odin hostage because you obviously love him so much!! Buy him another tort for graduation Really where is a 18 yr old going to keep a sulcata?


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 15, 2015)

HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY TO ODIN!!!!!!

Okay, we don't know his exact hatch date, but we were told it was mid-may and my son decided it was the 15th (literal much?)
SO! To celebrate I came home and powered out as much planting as I could after work while Odin proceeded to trample and munch as much as he possibly could.

First, it was the mustard. He tasted every single one and knocked over a couple.




Then I expanded the border around the mini rose bush that I bought several months ago and planted a couple weeks ago. So he bit the heck out of it.



Then I started randomly dropping in petunias and zinnias and mint and oregano, along with some cucumber and watermelon seddlings I started a few weeks back. One of the cucs is already gone.......



The thing I am loving about tort gardening is that I don't really have to til up anything! I am just digging holes and slopping good dirt on top of the grass! I WANT the grass and weeds to poke it's way through! I threw in one more strawberry plant, the other mini rose bush...



I also took out one of my geranium from the big pot and dropped it in. I also heavily seeded all of the dirt with clover seed along with a sprinkling of swiss chard, marigold and a spring lettuce mix.



Poor mustard. 



It's 6:30 in this pic, which means it's about bed time for our sweet (grumpy) little dude. (I wish my kids had gone to bed this easily!)



So a parting shot of his newly expanded playpen from the deck



And a very muddy, and sleepy, bath to top off the day.



I don't know which one of us is more exhausted, but we are both very pleased.


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 15, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> I think you should hold Odin hostage because you obviously love him so much!! Buy him another tort for graduation Really where is a 18 yr old going to keep a sulcata?


That has been the threat since day one, and I have repeatedly (some would say nagging-ly) offered to keep Odin until he could afford a place that could house him.
He is going to a community college in the area, so that's a plus, but he has been taking college courses all year so he is only looking at about 6 months of school. 
No matter what happens I will offer free baby sitting forever!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 16, 2015)

We had a couple of hours where there was some sun, so we took Odin out and got some more planting done!



I dug out his burrow a bit more for a little more head/shell room



While he tasted and trampled everything...again



I dropped in the nasturtiums which have never done well in the house (I am hoping for better luck outside) and he tasted it repeatedly...





He bit the zinnias a few times



And decided that the best path through the roses is right through the middle. Of course?



A couple shots of my son (Odin's Dad) being pleased with his BFF




And the Mighty Odin finally checking out his more spacious hide.





Yes. This will work



But I could have done better. HMPH!






We turned on the sprinkler and he gave zero f***s





We also dropped in the cilantro I had in pots that had gone to flower, along with MORE seeds! (I am out of control!) violas, more zinnia, lavender, chamomile, and nasturtium seeds




And he continued to muck through the mud biting EVERYTHING





We also got the grape vines and the rest of the strawberry plants in outside of the enclosure. Good day, but now the weather is turning again and storms are coming. Odin is so tired that it doesn't matter, he had his bath and is going to bed early.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 16, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> We had a couple of hours where there was some sun, so we took Odin out and got some more planting done!
> View attachment 130157
> 
> 
> ...


Just read all your thread. Love it, criticism is a good tool if used correctly. I'm the same, take it on the chin and improve. Quality. Thick skinned. Maybe you will come back as an armadillo. lol Enjoyed reading this. 5*.


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 17, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Just read all your thread. Love it, criticism is a good tool if used correctly. I'm the same, take it on the chin and improve. Quality. Thick skinned. Maybe you will come back as an armadillo. lol Enjoyed reading this. 5*.


I hope so, I love armadillos too!
Showing off The Mighty Odin and my green thumb is a nice perk of this place, but the main reason I am here is to learn (never too old, right?). 11 months ago when my son acquired him the "breeder" (I use that term loosely) told him to keep him in a rubbermaid container with dry hay, some occasional carrot, and one of those crappy clamp lights . That's it, and I know now that is nowhere near adequate! If I had not found this place and really listened to what every one was saying I honestly don't know if Odin would still be with us, and I am certain he wouldn't be as happy and healthy as he is. I want to do right by this amazing creature and all constructive criticism towards that end is more than welcome.


----------



## Oxalis (May 17, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> I want to do right by this amazing creature and all constructive criticism towards that end is more than welcome.


Nicely said!!!  I agree wholeheartedly! Everyone has such great input here! By the way, love your tortoise garden! All the plants are coming along very nicely! I hope my violas grow well too (just put the seeds down today). I'm glad Odin has someone who really cares looking out for him. This is even better for him since he's so young. It's best to start out a tortoise's life on the right foot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 17, 2015)

Or the left foot
Or the right rear foot.
Or the left rear foot.


----------



## Oxalis (May 17, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or the left foot
> Or the right rear foot.
> Or the left rear foot.


Haha, I love it! XD


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 18, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> By the way, love your tortoise garden! All the plants are coming along very nicely! I


Except we are going through another cold snap, there may even be frost coming, so I am a little concerned. 



> This is even better for him since he's so young. It's best to start out a tortoise's life on the right foot!


I hope so, I still worry almost daily if I am doing enough, or doing things right.


----------



## Oxalis (May 18, 2015)

He looks pretty happy so far! I hope the cold does not harm your plants too!! I will cross my fingers for you!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 19, 2015)

Despite a frigid night (34F!) it turned out to be a beautiful evening, and it appears that all the plants made it through!
After work I took Odin out and he immediately got all bitey while I cleared a billion maple seeds out of the playpen.




He struck a majestic pose next to one of the hostas and took in the glorious sun for at least 10 minutes



And took a stroll through the roses (and ate several leaves)



He struck another amazing pose, like a body builder flexing for the ladies at the beach, just taking in the sunshine (and giving me a dirty look for taking pics)



And got busted trying to taste a rock (notice all the tiny seedlings? SQUEEE!!!!!)


Enjoy the radish seedlings, they rarely get bigger than this with Odin around!



He ADORES petunias! I doubt those poor things will make it through the spring, I guess I should start more. :/



I guess it's bedtime....




PSYCH! I see something I haven't tasted!


THAT'S ENOUGH OF THE PICTURES, CRAZY LADY!




I think the playpen is going to be a hit.


----------



## Oxalis (May 20, 2015)

I love these adorable photos!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 22, 2015)

We made a new friend while outside gardening and torting today!



And played "find the tortoise"



And basked in the sun



And hid from the sprinkler



And then looked for tasty food




With a "full" belly the sprinkler no longer mattered so we patroled and ate more





5 hours in the sun. One of us will have a sunburn.....


----------



## Oxalis (May 22, 2015)

Awww!! We just today found a toad in the backyard too!! He hopped under our deck.

I just love Odin; he has such a pretty shell!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 22, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Awww!! We just today found a toad in the backyard too!! He hopped under our deck.



Many years ago when my kids were little we had a giant inflatable pool in the backyard and my husband popped it with the weed whacker and flooded the yard. Right after, when the ground was still pretty soaked, I went out and helped him roll it up to throw it out and the entire area that was underneath the pool was moving! We thought it was bugs or worms, but it was thousands of tiny toads!

I can't even bring myself to mow the lawn since then because I am so afraid it will result in a massacre. 



> I just love Odin; he has such a pretty shell!!


I think so too! I wonder if it will keep those colors when he is giant and old?


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 25, 2015)

After a cloudy, rainy weekend we had a few rays of sunshine, so I snatched Odin from his indoor hide and whisked him outside! He looked confused.





But the rain has made a huge impact on the playpen. Look at all the green!



Eventually he figured out that he was in his happy place and he got to patrolling and biting!







And he had his first bites of strawberry leaf!







And quickly moved on to taste the mint. Is there such thing as too many choices?



Full bellly, post playpen, pre-bath, with Gma. How can you not love that dirty face!?!


----------



## Oxalis (May 26, 2015)

Aw, so cute! So many tasty options! What are those orange flowers you have? They're lovely!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 26, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Aw, so cute! So many tasty options! What are those orange flowers you have? They're lovely!


Zinnias! I got a packet of mixed seeds so I had no idea what colors they would be. So far they are mostly shades of orange and yellow, but there are a couple of plants with white flowers also. No idea what the ones that haven't bloomed or sprouted yet are, it's like a Christmas surprise almost every day!


----------



## Oxalis (May 26, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Zinnias! I got a packet of mixed seeds so I had no idea what colors they would be. So far they are mostly shades of orange and yellow, but there are a couple of plants with white flowers also. No idea what the ones that haven't bloomed or sprouted yet are, it's like a Christmas surprise almost every day!


Thanks! This is one seed I actually forgot to pick up this year!


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 28, 2015)

Odin was not at all confused today, he was blissful! So much jaw exercise!





And added bonus (for me) was that the two garden staues I ordered arrived! This is in my non Odin veggie garden



And this is Odin's!



He wasn't as amused as I was.



But BOY did he strut!
Picture John Travolta in Stayin' Alive, but cooler....


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 4, 2015)

A lot of long work days interspersed with cold and rainy days and I have barely seen the garden, or Odin, but I took a peek tonight and it is beautiful!
(my son has taken Odin out a few times when weather permitted....without me.....


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 5, 2015)

Sunshiney day!

As soon as I got home I grabbed Odin and raced to the playpen! I dropped him in the thick of it while I used a scissors to trim the enormously tall grass...



He immediately set out to eradicate the massive amount of new clover seedlings..





He ate himself a path of destruction. Are there just too many choices, @Tom , @Yvonne G ? He isn't even patrolling, just eating in a circle.



So I moved him to the other side.



He did not even flinch. Just kept biting.



Until there was a new path of destruction!



He checked out the newly trimmed grass and gave me a look that said "I didn't need your help, crazy lady!"




And then went into his burrow to nibble down the errant seedlings popping up in there.



Proof that my thumbs aren't as green as I wish they were. Need more shade for the hostas!



And the more, lone mallow may not make it (but I have a couple thousand more mallow seeds to drop in!)



Too cute for words!!!!!!



And, the first strawberry of the season goes to Odin! (His third taste of strawberry ever!)

"Really, Grandma? Is this a trick?"



"looks legit"



"Tastes legit"



"She isn't stopping me!"



"OH! It's glorious!"



"wait, where did it go?"



"strawberry? What strawberry? WALK AWAY! YOU SAW NOTHING!"


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 6, 2015)

Another decent weekend, another expansion!
The first outline of the playpen was @45 square feet, we are now @ 120! We expanded down closer to the maple to give the hostas a bit more shade.



Which meant digging them up and scooting them back. We added a small wire fence and dropped in a grape vine behind his burrow for more snacking shade.



And after eating his weight in seedlings he finally got around to noticing the expansion!




But was soon distracted by my son trimming his grass so he headed over to investigate



And continued to monitor the boys work



Oh! I also scored a really sad and half dead potentilla and a caladium from a friend and tossed that in. I don't know if I can save them, but i am sure gonna try! The potentilla is just to the right of his newly relocated water dish, the caladium is to the left of the unhappy hosta that was getting too much sun.
I am pretty pleased with all of it, but Odin is irritated that there isn't enough sun right now so he went into his burrow to sulk.
Hopefully the weather will hold so we can go back out when the sun moves across the yard.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 7, 2015)

A wonderful day in the sun!

Odin scoped out the expanded digs while my son and I decided what branches to trim on the maple




And then we unleashed him on the yard so he could survey his future digs!





The boy scaled the tree to trim branches to allow more sun into the playpen




While Odin roamed (and ate) freely. He's that dot in the middle.



I guess the grass 20 feet outside of his enclosure somehow tastes better than the grass within?



He seemed very pleased with the rest of his future space.



I got down in the grass to stalk him, he questioned my sanity.




Then he took a break from roaming and got down to severely trimming some delicious clover





Then he was set free again, and the boy stalked me stalking him




Odin was shocked at how irritating the humans were



But with that face how can you not want a million pictures!?!


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm just falling in love with Odin -- what a cutie! I just love to spoil my baby too.  It's always great to see such loving tortoise families!! I hope some day I have such a lovely variety of flower colors in our garden too! Our seedlings are coming along too, but not as quickly as yours. I'm sure Stevie and Odin would be good friends, if Odin would be willing to share nom noms!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 7, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> I'm sure Stevie and Odin would be good friends, if Odin would be willing to share nom noms!


There are certainly plenty of noms to go around! The last couple of days while my son and I were crawling around hand-trimming all the grass and weeds in his enclosure (with me getting a mighty blister for my troubles) I kept thinking I wish I could borrow a bigger sulcata to help out until Odin can handle the "gardening" on his own!


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 7, 2015)

I doubt even Steve can match Odin's appetite! ;D


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 14, 2015)

Road trip!

We took Odin to my folks lakehouse this weekend and put up a travel playpen so he could partake in the sun and fun along with the rest of the family!
My parents have had the place for about 15 years and, like us, have never used any toxic crap on the lawn, so it is a bonanza or clover and dandelion and other assorted weeds. They also have grapes and raspberries bushes growing wild! (I dug up a few more raspberries to transplant into our yard).

Just 4 old pieces of wood border, a big paver over the corner for a cool hide and a water dish and he was pleased.






But there is still no place like home.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 15, 2015)

Odin's guide to solving problems.

Mean humans place in him grass and clover that is well over his head. 




Om...



Nom.....



Nom...



Nom....




Problem solved. Time to strut.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 15, 2015)

Such a cute little lawn mower!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 16, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Such a cute little lawn mower!!


And so much better for the environment! Now, if I could just get out of work and go home to watch him mow!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 16, 2015)

HUMANNNNNNNSSSSS! YOU DID IT AGAIN!




(You can just see the top of his shell to the right of one of the front mustard leaves...but you can feel his rage across the miles)



Nom..nom..nom....WHAT!?! What is this? An impenetrable petunia wall?!?!?




Double back around the squash, eat my way free!!!!!!



Hey, I know where I am now!



No sun. No Odin! Kiss my cute tort butt, evil humans!




BOOO!!!!!!! Where is our sun?


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow the plants really came up nicely!! I'm super jealous! I'll try to get a photo of mine later today. The Testudo Mix weeds are taking over, so I'll have to pull a bunch out and trim the rest before they out-compete my baby native plants. No pansies, hollyhock, or _Coreopsis_ yet though!  My boyfriend said the natives should grow slowly this first year and then bloom and grow much more the second year. I finally found a native Michigan _Hibiscus_ that should grow a bit taller than pansies, but I still want a rose bush in "tree form" to provide some good shade, like so:
​


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 17, 2015)

I was just telling my son yesterday that we are going to have to start trimming the clover before it chokes out all the other tasty goodness underneath it. It is so pretty I hate to do it, but I don't want him eating only clovers when he is out there. The mustard has also grown far taller and faster than I expected so early on, so I think I will be making a lovely salad or something soon so my mini rose bushes can get some yummy sun!
And I can't wait for my mulberry seeds! I know they won't be of much use to Odin this year, but next year should be glorious for him with the mulberries and grape vines and everything getting more established.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 17, 2015)

Very nice!! It's amazing how often I have to manage the Testudo Mix!! I'd pretty take out a ton this afternoon if the weather's nice because we're going away for the weekend and they could easily kill my natives!  I have only "pruned" the garden once so far other than the occasional weeding. Who knew?!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 17, 2015)

Lucky!, we have had to hand prune the grasses, with scissors, about twice a week for the last couple of weeks and now we are going to have to start on the clover too! We have just had so much rain, everything is growing out of control! I didn't expect it to look like this for at least a couple more weeks.
I guess Odin is just going to have to start eating more.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 17, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> We have just had so much rain, everything is growing out of control! I didn't expect it to look like this for at least a couple more weeks. I guess Odin is just going to have to start eating more.


Same here!! Lots of places for Steve to hide too and he loves that!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 17, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Same here!! Lots of places for Steve to hide too and he loves that!


Odin's current favorite spot is under the geranium, which is weird to me, because it is not a big one so it only covers about half of him. If he chose to hide under the hostas or the mustard he would be completely hidden. 

Of course then I couldn't see cute tort butt sticking out, so I guess it's a win for me.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder if it's not just my geranium but they all grow slowly?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 17, 2015)

It's hard for me to say, I pulled mine out of my large pot of huge ones. It was the runt and was getting shaded out by the big boys, but it is doing beautifully since I moved it into the playpen. At the end of the summer I plan to dig it back up and put it into it's own pot for the winter.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, this morning I "accidentally" ordered a whole ton of seeds that I don't need. 2 pounds each of red and crimson clover, 5000 seeds each of winter purslane, common plantain and English plantain, and 500 seeds of variegated plantain. I don't even know where I am going to plant all of these! Plus I still have like 600 mulberry seeds coming........

Guess I may have to expand the playpen again. Whoops.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 20, 2015)

Storms overnight and this morning, but beautiful afternoon and evening! Which of course means hours in the sun and a million pictures!

I spy with my tortoise eye, a rose bud!



Pretty!



SO many petunias flowering!



Making a path underneath the mustard greens



Ninja tortoise



Are you looking at me?



Nasturtium leaves almost as big as lily pads!



So many noms!




Such a handsome tort!



Mr. Robin making sure the tort isn't getting in on his noms.



He's a machine!













And look what came in the mail! Back to planting for me!



While someone took a cool bath and gave me the stinkeye for throwing seeds around.




He seems to only eat the red petunia flowers. Weird dude.



But full and happy and STILL outside with my son! I came in to cool off and cut up (and eat) watermelon.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 22, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Well, this morning I "accidentally" ordered a whole ton of seeds that I don't need. 2 pounds each of red and crimson clover, 5000 seeds each of winter purslane, common plantain and English plantain, and 500 seeds of variegated plantain. I don't even know where I am going to plant all of these! Plus I still have like 600 mulberry seeds coming........Guess I may have to expand the playpen again. Whoops.


I'll take those plantain seeds off your hands! ;D


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 22, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Storms overnight and this morning, but beautiful afternoon and evening! Which of course means hours in the sun and a million pictures!


How is the OutsidePride.com company? We have had some bad luck with seeds in our yard before, but if you have had some good experience with this company, I'd love to order some from them myself!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 22, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> How is the OutsidePride.com company? We have had some bad luck with seeds in our yard before, but if you have had some good experience with this company, I'd love to order some from them myself!!



Yes, I would absolutely recommend them to anyone, and not just because they actually have the seeds our torts love! Decent prices and super fast delivery! This last batch was ordered Thursday and delivered Saturday. And the germination rate and health of the dandelion varieties and white clover has been phenomenal! I expect no less from the new clovers, purslane and plantain, although some of them don't germinate for 2-3 weeks so I will have to TRY and be patient.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh! And I also ordered a few kinds of mallow seeds from them which are sprouting wonderfully now! 


I should say the ones that Odin hasn't come across are sprouting wonderfully......


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 22, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Oh! And I also ordered a few kinds of mallow seeds from them which are sprouting wonderfully now! I should say the ones that Odin hasn't come across are sprouting wonderfully......


Sounds great! Thanks so much! I've been wondering where I can find places that sell a better variety of seeds for tortoises.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 23, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Sounds great! Thanks so much! I've been wondering where I can find places that sell a better variety of seeds for tortoises.


Update! The seeds that I planted Saturday are already sprouting! I am assuming it is the clover because I believe the plantain and purslane were the ones that take longer, but regardless of which ones they are, I am pretty impressed with only 3 days until seeing green!


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 23, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Update! The seeds that I planted Saturday are already sprouting! I am assuming it is the clover because I believe the plantain and purslane were the ones that take longer, but regardless of which ones they are, I am pretty impressed with only 3 days until seeing green!


Awesome, way to go!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 12, 2015)

The garden was pretty darn overgrown




But beautiful and full of tasty goodness!







But captain grumpy-pants was mad that everything was too high to munch through without slowing his forward motion






So.....


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 12, 2015)

I spent a good part of the afternoon crawling around and hand trimming for The Mighty Odin.






And he perked right up! (spoiled much?)


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 12, 2015)

Until he needed a nap










And then out for round two!




When do I get a nap?


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 12, 2015)

Spoiled, huh? Sounds like my Steve too!! Lovely flowers! Amazing they are growing so well in what looks like full shade/indirect sunlight. You're quite the gardener!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 12, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Spoiled, huh? Sounds like my Steve too!! Lovely flowers! Amazing they are growing so well in what looks like full shade/indirect sunlight. You're quite the gardener!!


Yep, it is in shade with dappled sun all afternoon, only getting direct sun in the morning and then after about 3 PM. I did not expect the massive overgrowth! I have been trimming it weekly and have the blisters to prove it!

I am sure I will regret saying this, but....he needs to eat more.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 12, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> I did not expect the massive overgrowth! I have been trimming it weekly and have the blisters to prove it!


You're one tough grandma!!!  Way to go!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 15, 2015)

Well, the playpen and gardening is paying off in a BIG way! Today was the first squash flower ever for the Mighty Odin, and I think the pics say it all.









SO glad I planted squash!


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow, he looks super happy! I love how he looks like he's thinking "Where did it go?" in the last picture! My Steve does that quite a lot (he's definitely not the best with depth perception).


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 18, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Wow, he looks super happy! I love how he looks like he's thinking "Where did it go?" in the last picture! My Steve does that quite a lot (he's definitely not the best with depth perception).



I get the same look every time he finishes something delicious, a mix of "where did it go?" and "did you take it?" 

So, this week I stopped in at a couple local nurserys looking for sale items and I "accidentally" started Odin a secondary snacking space for next year, I think we will call it the juice bar .
It doesn't look like much now, but so far it has a cherry tree and some tiny mulberry seedlings coming up. I also found some blackberry bushed growing wild at the back of the yard! No idea where they came from but I am debating relocating them into the juice bar, not sure yet. I am also thinking I may steal some more wild raspberry bushes from my folks lake house for it.
Oh yeah, notice anything else?



I know torts shouldn't be kept in pairs, but I just had to take the chance with this one. 



I also picked up a couple day lillies, and a small lavendar bush. Not sure where I will be putting those yet.

Of course Odin was only interested in clover and squash flowers.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 19, 2015)

This weekend has been miserably hot for me, but lovely for Odin, so of course we have been outside a lot. Yesterday I let him roam the yard outside of his enclosure for a good long time while I worked on the juice bar.

Is this heaven? There is food EVERYWHERE!




Making friends








I also gave the playpen it's weekly haircut while Odin watched warily for the mouth of his burrow.




We also played hide and seek



And just for scale, this is the northside of the playpen with him just visible in front of massive growth. Underneath all of the flowers and squash and such is a wild tangle of clover in which he finds a clever new hide every time I take my eyes off of him. I thought I lost him at least 5 times yesterday! 
While digging for him, I decided to relocate one of the small rose bushes and the sempervivum to the juice bar as they were completely buried in the jungle. I also found the geranium had been chewed through just an inch or so off the ground. Hmm....wonder how that happened?


----------



## mijojr (Jul 19, 2015)

Awesome! One of the best threads I ever read through!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 19, 2015)

mijojr said:


> Awesome! One of the best threads I ever read through!


Thank you! And we had another long day outside, so there is more!
Today I had to repot the ridiculous amount of opuntia that I have, which meant musical pots! I relocated the bell peppers into the juice bar (he won't have access this year because I bought the day lilies and tree from a big chain place...pesticides and such)



And in his travels he toyed with my emotions and went for the mud pit!





And then moved on.

Then, at about 2PM, he took his afternoon nap in his burrow. I snapped a pic only because it was the only way I can see him in there, and I had to go up on the deck to work on his indoor trays. He was a little p*ssed.....



But after he came out I offered him a mea culpa of squash flower, tasty young opuntia and strawberry tops.



He forgave me.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 19, 2015)

Awww, so cute! Amazing how spoiled the little guy is! Very nice tortoise sculpture -- I ended up buying the same one from our local Lowe's. It's in our front yard now!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 25, 2015)

Today we played "find the tortoise" 

Over, and over, and over again.



Every time I turned my back he was hiding in a new spot



He's in there....somewhere...waiting...watching....



These were only a few



All this, and he spends his hours outside pouting.




What am I going to do with him.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks to @Turtulas-Len mentioning cold hardy bananas over here http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...d-hardy-perennials.110773/page-2#post-1146170
You just know I HAD to try it!


3 new basjoo banana plants just delivered and planted today! So excited I can hardly stand it!


Odin said that until he can eat them he does not give a rats-patootie and carried on with his clover annihilation campaign.



He will thank me later...if they make it until next year.


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Jul 29, 2015)

This is one spoiled tortoise. Love it


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 29, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Thanks to @Turtulas-Len mentioning cold hardy bananas over here http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...d-hardy-perennials.110773/page-2#post-1146170
> You just know I HAD to try it! 3 new basjoo banana plants just delivered and planted today! So excited I can hardly stand it!


I'll have to check out the banana plants -- they sound great although I do have the dreadful Michigan winter to consider... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 29, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> I'll have to check out the banana plants -- they sound great although I do have the dreadful Michigan winter to consider... Thanks for the tip!


I have my concerns about their hardiness in Minnesota also, but I'm excited at the possibility!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 29, 2015)

Robertchrisroph said:


> This is one spoiled tortoise. Love it


Yeah...it's almost embarrassing.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 30, 2015)

Another happy day in the Minnesota sun!


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 3, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Another happy day in the Minnesota sun!


Aww, Odin is just such a doll!! He's been added to my list of photos to gaze upon when I'm feeling blue!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 14, 2015)

Odin has grapes!

He does not care.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 16, 2015)

Finally a weekend at home to clear the massive overgrowth in the playpen.
The wild cucumber is beautiful and certainly provides shade, but shade is not a problem in the playpen, and it was choking out everything!




Odin's burrow looked really cool, but he could barely get to it anymore.



And at tort level it was a jungle!





And after trimming a bushel of beautiful weeds....


Odin found a little friend in the undergrowth!



Hello, little Fiver!



Odin, as always, remained unimpressed.


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 16, 2015)

Bunny!!  Part of the reason Steve's garden is enclosed in chicken wire are the bunnies! Cute though they are, I don't want them to eat all of his food! Any mommy bunny did have her babies in Steve's garden last year. Later we had to chase them out!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 17, 2015)

With the massive amount of extras we have I am actually hoping the bunnies will stick around and help Odin and I keep it trimmed! Maybe in the future I won't be as welcoming, but right now the more mouths the better.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 17, 2015)

What a difference 3 months, a few expansions, and some dirt and seeds can make!

(and many, many hours of labor, but Odin is not interested in my whining)

May:



August:



Odin is almost impressed. Almost.



Maybe a nice big grape leaf and hibiscus flower as bedtime snacks will help?



I won't hold my breath.....


----------



## Odin's Gma (Sep 22, 2015)

Trying to eke out every last moment in the playpen before the deep freeze.


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 22, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Trying to eke out every last moment in the playpen before the deep freeze.


I hear ya -- all the way from Michigan! XD Stevie has been enjoying a bit more sun before it disappears... and who knows how much longer? I think he discovered the last cucumber in his garden too. What a beautiful _Hibiscus_! Are you growing those yourself? I do know of one species that's hardy to the cold climate as far north as Minnesota, the _Hibiscus moscheutos_, which Steve has in his garden. You could try it and see if it makes it?  I'm hoping mine does!

Odin is starting to look more like he knows he's got it made!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Sep 23, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> What a beautiful _Hibiscus_! Are you growing those yourself? I do know of one species that's hardy to the cold climate as far north as Minnesota, the _Hibiscus moscheutos_, which Steve has in his garden. You could try it and see if it makes it?  I'm hoping mine does!


That is from my big tropical that I bring in and out of the house every year, it has been blooming non-stop for weeks! I was going to bring it a week or two ago but I knew if I did I would lose all those wonderful blooms so I keep putting it off. Maybe this weekend?
I will look into the hardy one, next year we have plans for a big remodel and expansion to the playpen, I am sure I will "need" more plants. 



> Odin is starting to look more like he knows he's got it made!



Wait until he gets into his greenhouse! He will be impossible to live with.....


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 23, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Wait until he gets into his greenhouse! He will be impossible to live with.....


I look forward to your responses! They always give me a much needed laugh! 

As for the _Hibiscus moshcheutos_, I'm surprised mine hasn't really seemed to grow much larger after it finished blooming this summer. It took root really well though so I'm less worried about it. I'd be out in my garden more often if I only could!! The important thing is that I already have more plans for next year. XD


----------



## Odin's Gma (Sep 23, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> I look forward to your responses! They always give me a much needed laugh!
> 
> As for the _Hibiscus moshcheutos_, I'm surprised mine hasn't really seemed to grow much larger after it finished blooming this summer. It took root really well though so I'm less worried about it. I'd be out in my garden more often if I only could!! The important thing is that I already have more plans for next year. XD


I am debating whether or not to plant the small hibiscus directly into his greenhouse or not. I worry that it will get too big and need too much pruning and/or that the roots will eventually choke out all the other stuff I plant. Maybe sink a pot into the substrate so it stays more contained and can be removed if necessary? Can't decide.


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 23, 2015)

I compared varieties of _Hibiscus_ by looking at my local nursery's website and seeing how tall each would grow. Alternatively, you can speak with the gardeners and they may be able to help you figure out what height your variety will grow to. With my enclosure, I have enough height, but I also had to make sure the spread wasn't too large either because I wanted to plant other things. I can pretty much guarantee you that if you have any _Hibiscus syriacus_ variety, you'll want to put it in a place where you need shade!  Except Lil Kim as it's a variety that was developed to grow as a "miniature," so this may be suitable for smaller spaces (I almost bought one).

Here's a screenshot of a plant library from a nursery's website:




I don't know how I know so much about _Hibiscus_! I just wanted a perfect one for my Stevie! XD


----------



## Odin's Gma (Sep 23, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> I don't know how I know so much about _Hibiscus_! I just wanted a perfect one for my Stevie! XD


All of the ones I have looked up so far are only hardy to zone 5, and I am just a quick drive to zone 3. 
Now, that is not to say I may not be able to make one of them work, I am kind of a plant ninja, or goddess, or bridge troll........


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 23, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> All of the ones I have looked up so far are only hardy to zone 5, and I am just a quick drive to zone 3.
> Now, that is not to say I may not be able to make one of them work, I am kind of a plant ninja, or goddess, or bridge troll........


Aww, this one is native up into Canada!!  http://plants.usda.gov/core/profile?symbol=HIMO


----------



## Julie G. (Oct 16, 2015)

Gorgeous! I have about the same size tort...I am going to build something similar next summer for Morton. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 16, 2015)

Julie G. said:


> Gorgeous! I have about the same size tort...I am going to build something similar next summer for Morton. Thanks for sharing.


Good luck! It's a bit of work but you certainly won't regret the results. That is definitely his happy place and I know he is going to miss it during our long, cold winter, but I already have a lot of ideas for next year, and I guarantee it will be even bigger and tastier!


----------



## bigjj (Aug 27, 2016)

Good Job!


----------



## Jimb (Aug 27, 2016)

Your little one looks pretty content to me.


----------

